# MI 1/18th Scale Offroad Racing



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

For those that might be interested, the MARS series will have an 1/18th scale offroad class this year. The MARS series is a 5 race series held at 5 different tracks from May thru Sept. in Southern Michigan.

Basic rules are any 18th scale, any motor and battery (no LiPo). More info at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1382415


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow I may have to make a trip up there with my Vendetta!!!


----------

